# Help finding a members previous advice



## MRRun (Aug 31, 2020)

I am a fairly new grower. I previously read a members post on water amendment advice that I thought I would try. Problem is I don’t recall what section or specific thread it was in. The member recommended taking a gallon of water and adding, I believe Leonardite and Silica and letting it sit for a period of time, then freezing the water into ice cubes. Then add a couple of cubes to each watering. If someone could point me to the specific thread this was in or remind me how much of each additive Is recommended, I would appreciate it. I am trying to learn some organic additions that work for the way I am growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 31, 2020)

Found this.






						3 Proven Supplements to Help Cannabis with Heat Stress
					

I ran across this article and thought I would share since Summer is here. ~ Burnin1 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- From Grow Weed Easy  3 Proven Supplements to Help Cannabis with Heat Stress Updated Jun 10, 2019 by...




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

